# Does Regular Winding Improve Accuracy?



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

It's a curious thing perhaps, but I've noticed that with a basically 'sound' watch, accuracy improves after a few days of regular winding. Sometimes the improvement is quite sudden, as with this quite ancient Roamer Popular (MST 373 movement)...










I don't know what era it's from (Late 50s/early 60s?), but the first 3 days were a bit disappointing yielding a consistent + 30 secs followed by a sudden drop to -32 secs, but just as suddenly, then settling down to a steady +/- 8 secs over 24 hours. In fact, the last 36hrs it's kept within 3 sec, and I haven't needed to tweek it at all! I've worn it the whole time, so that might have something to do with it - maintaining it a body temparature. Anyway, I'm very pleased with it indeed.

It's my habit with a newly-acquired vintage to test the accuracy over several days. I usually have to tweek the regulator a bit. Sometimes it works, sometimes not. If it doesn't I assume the watch just needs a service.

I just wondered if anyone else has found the same?

P.S. Trim - can you pin down the age (it's shock-protected with a screwed back)..?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Depending on age of the watch, type of movement, service history, type of lubricants used, etc. it can take several days of continuous running for the lubricants to redistribute within the mechanism and settle in.

Later,

William


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> Depending on age of the watch, type of movement, service history, type of lubricants used, etc. it can take several days of continuous running for the lubricants to redistribute within the mechanism and settle in.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


That makes sense..cheers William


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

oils, greases and lubricants in general soften when they warm up too...I guess that must play a part. Keeping it on your wrist or in a warm place might help too.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

MerlinShepherd said:


> oils, greases and lubricants in general soften when they warm up too...I guess that must play a part. Keeping it on your wrist or in a warm place might help too.


The thing about the wearing of it must be true. My old watch repairer swears it makes a watch more accurate. He also said to use your cuffs to keep the watch covered! I can testify about the constant wearing thing after my 2 weeks in sunny Spain. It was around 30 degs. I took my Tissot le Locle and it kept to 7 secs over 15 days - being worn constantly, at or near body temperature.

No doubt the constant changing position had something to do with it as well. I've done static tests with it before, and the result was not quite so accurate. There again, being a 3 month-old watch, perhaps it's been running itself in? Whatever, Tissot certainly know how to 'tune' a watch!


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes regular winding will make a watch more accurate. This is why generally speaking autos are more accurate than manuals. The reason is that the mainspring tension remains a consistant force. As a spring winds down it looses a little strength and the balance looses amplitude which normally speeds a watch up as the arc it travels in (supplimentary arc)becomes smaller. This is my understanding as a repairer. I would be interested in others thoughts.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

An eager beaver on another forum has repeated an oft-espoused notion that auto-winders (those devilshly entertaining devices that spin your watch around one rotation every 3-4 minutes) are *bad for watches*. Maybe if you left a watch on for year without wearing it, introducing wear and tear that otherwise wouldn't occur, but I don't think gentle auto-winders "harm" a watch.

My observation ... the watches on the auto winder keep time as well as on my wrist. With a low repetition setting, they don't wind up to full reserve strength. (Oh, and not having to unscrew and screw in divers' crowns (some of them rather tender due to very fine threads) certainly saves the threads.)


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Roamerman's Roamer reminded me i have something very similar tucked away in the watchbox.










It hasn't been out for a run for some time, but she sprung into life at the slightest tweak of the crown, and has gained just 10 secs in the past 2 days.

Dunno precisely when these were made but would also guess at late 50's \ early 60's

Whenever it was, they sure made 'em good

Nick


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

louiswu said:


> Roamerman's Roamer reminded me i have something very similar tucked away in the watchbox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's almost the same watch, the main difference being the arabic alternates to the batons.

About accuracy, I've just put mine through a thorough test and - it's never more 8 secs adrift. Not bad for a vintage, and a budget one at that! That old MST 373 movement was a corker.


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

louiswu said:


> Whenever it was, they sure made 'em good


Actually your watch is early 1950s. Very fine movement, I have serviced a number of them and they are nice to work on and well made.

As to the movement calibre, I am sure you are all meaning to say 372, not 373.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

trim said:


> louiswu said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever it was, they sure made 'em good
> ...


Yes you're right, and need new specs!


----------

